# Kingsmoor House Harlow May 2011



## KingLewis92 (May 26, 2011)

Firstly Thanks To Nelly For The Tip Of About This Place Currently Being Accessible! Cheers 

In 2006 This Place Was Converted Into A Family Community Center
It Shut Down And In 2009 Planing Permission Was Granted For Conversion Into Flats
The Risden Family, And A Branch Of The Houblon Family Liver Here In The 18th Century
Later It Was Later Used As A Private School
It Is A Grade II Listed House Set in 0.9 Hectares Of Land
The Building Was Enlarged In 1919, And Had Extensions In The Early 19th And 20th Century
In 1954 It Was Sold To A Harlow Development Company

Thats As Much History As I Can Find, Just Trying To Make My Thread More Lively And More Views 
Anyways... Pictures, Some Of Them Are Panorama, I Discovered My Camera Had Panorama So I Took Advantage Of It!!..​





Broken Window by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Teddy by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Scissors by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Attic Room by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Spiral Staircase by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Sign by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Balcony by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Light by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Water Pump by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Dormer Window by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




The Back by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Dunno? by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Dunno? by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Stairs by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Toilet's by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Dan In Hallway by UrbanLewis, on Flickr




Trying To Be Pro? by UrbanLewis, on Flickr
*(Me Trying To Be Pro)* 




Panorama Outside by UrbanLewis, on Flickr
*(My Panorama Of Outside)*




Panorama Fail! by UrbanLewis, on Flickr
*(Didnt Stitch To Well)*




Panorama  by UrbanLewis, on Flickr
*I Like This* 

*Thanks*


----------



## nelly (May 26, 2011)

Lewis, Brilliant!!!

Thats much better mate. Youve included history and the quality of the photo is massively better.

If you go into your Flick account then there should be an option for rotating the photos that you missed, it may not sow them rotated straight away on the report but it will do it.

Nice one


----------



## KingLewis92 (May 26, 2011)

nelly said:


> Lewis, Brilliant!!!
> 
> Thats much better mate. Youve included history and the quality of the photo is massively better.
> 
> ...



Yeah I Scoured The Web To Find Some History, And Nicked Some From Ur's And SK's Threads. And Yep A Different, Better Camera 
Thanks Neil


----------



## skeleton key (May 26, 2011)

Lewis top man and so glad you got over there 
If youre eyes are open theres alot local bud.
Keep em coming
SK /Neil


----------



## Priority 7 (May 26, 2011)

Nice work there...I can see I need to relocate to Harlow


----------



## KingLewis92 (May 26, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> Lewis top man and so glad you got over there
> If youre eyes are open theres alot local bud.
> Keep em coming
> SK /Neil



Thank's SK
And I Know, I Have Seen Lots Of Places In Harlow!


----------



## KingLewis92 (May 31, 2011)

I Though I Would Bump The Thready Up


----------



## nelly (Jun 1, 2011)

KingLewis92 said:


> I Though I Would Bump The Thready Up




Quality, that should go down well :laugh:


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 1, 2011)

Have to admire a fecker who's got a pair and lays it on the line?
Infact reading that i retract my last as it comes accross kinda gay lol

SK / Neil


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Jun 7, 2011)

nelly--skeleton key--have you gone in them "catacoombs" in epping yet?


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 28, 2011)

bradleigh1977 said:


> nelly--skeleton key--have you gone in them "catacoombs" in epping yet?



Catacoombs in Epping?
Any More Info Mate?


----------



## lost (Jun 28, 2011)

Capitalising every word you type makes your posts quite hard to follow.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 28, 2011)

lost said:


> Capitalising every word you type makes your posts quite hard to follow.



Thats Why I Punctuate, You See


----------



## skeleton key (Jun 28, 2011)

Lew'y keep the peace you cheeky monkey and take things how they are ment 
Will give you a shout soon as a few local bits coming up if ur interested .

SK / Neil


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 29, 2011)

skeleton key said:


> Lew'y keep the peace you cheeky monkey and take things how they are ment
> Will give you a shout soon as a few local bits coming up if ur interested .
> 
> SK / Neil



Allways Interested To Get Back Out With You Guys


----------

